# legend hear 50/50



## imtherealdeal (Feb 20, 2016)

hey ive read what little reviews in legend labs there is!!! and you don't know who is receiving free shit to say great things so can anyone give me a solid imput will any body run a cycle frome them or just under dosed bullshit cuz the prices seem a lil to good to be tru bros tired of brewing and just want quality for my buddy and a cheap price just looking for some input the seem to be giving away alot to not been all over the boards not just this one if you feel me


----------

